# Fat Trout



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

I decided to try out some different areas Sunday morning. No luck at the first spot so I moved to a different area. There were allot of smaller size mullet around the area. It ended up being an ok spot. Caught a couple smaller size reds and 1 fat trout. I didn't even feel it bite I just thought I was caught on the bottom again but then it started moving and pulling out drag. As soon as it got close enough I could tell it was hooked very well. My heart was beating like crazy because I really wanted this fish. Luckily I tired her out without any problems. Biggest speckled trout this year for me.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice!
That is a fat sucker!
How long was she?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

That is a pig! Big trout are special fish.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Holy gator congrats on the nice fish!


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Nice!
> That is a fat sucker!
> How long was she?


About 25.5


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice! Great fish


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Lloyd88 said:


> About 25.5


25.5" and probably close to 8# by the looks of her.
What did she eat?


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

barefoot said:


> 25.5" and probably close to 8# by the looks of her.


Yeah I wish I would have had something to weigh it with


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

barefoot said:


> 25.5" and probably close to 8# by the looks of her.
> What did she eat?


I was using a small swim bait


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NICE trout! She's a fat one for sure.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a FATTY!!!! You did awesome....!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I haven't ever caught one that fat. I hope you let her go to make more little ones. She has some good genes.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Nice job. Hell of a trout? How deep of water were u in?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good gubity goo ! That's a fine one !


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice Trout! Had some for supper tonight.


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

bbarton13 said:


> Nice job. Hell of a trout? How deep of water were u in?


About 3ft


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful trout! Up river or down in the bay??? Thanks


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That is a nice fat and healthy looking gator trout. Thanks for sharing your report and the photo.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW that is a beast.
Lots of guys fish a long time and never catch one that big...................................Including me:001_huh:

:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Great fish man!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great fish! Too bad you didn't have a scale, but at the same time who cares?

I can tell you from a couple super fat 25-26" fish I've weighed with similar girth that she could've been pushing 6.5-7lbs. An average 7lb fish would be 28" or so but with the girth and possibly some roe, she could hit close to 7lbs.


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

chaps said:


> Beautiful trout! Up river or down in the bay??? Thanks


Bay


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a slob, nice catch


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 20, 2015)

Was she released? Just curious.


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anomaly said:


> Was she released? Just curious.


Yeah


----------

